

Britain burns the colour of 'A Clockwork Orange' - ekpyrotic
http://www.ft.com/cms/s/0/8c42acba-c40f-11e0-b302-00144feabdc0.html#axzz1Uvd3BDRh

======
reemrevnivek
Can't read it. First, I get the message:

    
    
        FT.com articles are only available to registered users and subscribers.
    
        Register FREE now for increased access
    
        It's quick, easy and you'll be able to read up to 10 articles per 30 days. 
    

Wow, that's great! 10 articles in 30 days? What a bargain!

They want my email, a password, my country of origin, zip code, position (job
title), job responsibility, and industry, they default the checkboxes of "I
would like to receive details of products and services from other parts of FT
group or third parties by post" and "I would like to receive occasional FT
updates about new features and special offers" to ON.

No, thank you.

------
MHBerryman
The article can be found here through Google News[1].

1 -
[http://www.google.co.uk/search?q=Britain+burns+the+colour+of...](http://www.google.co.uk/search?q=Britain+burns+the+colour+of+%27A+Clockwork+Orange%27)

